# What dosage of Xanax are you taking?



## Tinkerhell (Dec 25, 2002)

I was given Xanax .25 mg.about a week ago. I don't feel it is 100% percent helpful. Is anyone taking .5 mg? I'm especially interested in hearing from people who were on .25 and then went up tp .5. Is it a big difference. I want there to be a difference but I don't want to be completely out of it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

My doctor upped my .5 mg dosage to 1mg and it made a huge difference. Sure, I'm taking my risks by taking a bigger dose all at once, and yes, I am totally aware that I am addicted to this drug, but the 1mg/twice per day has really made a difference. My doctor was actually considering putting me on 1mg/3 times per day (because I tend to overlap doses on stressful days of class, which is pretty much everyday), but decided not to. I can tell you from personal experience that I felt absolutely nothing on .25 or .5 -- that's just me, my body, and my personal anxiety, though. I hope this helps you







E-mail me if you want to talk about it more!


----------



## lily2000 (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm on Xanax 0.25mg pills 3 times a day. When it was first prescribed to me a few months ago, I was taking one 0.25mg pill per day (along with Prozac). I didn't think that dosage was enough for me. I worked with my doctor to adjust my dosage. It ended up working better for me to take the small 0.25mg dose more often than to take a higher dose like 0.5mg once a day because the higher dose made me sleepy.just my 2 cents


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

During the times that I was on xanax I was on .5 3 x a day and another time .25 3 times a day. When I was on .5 3 x a day it was because i had high levels of anxiety. the .5 does make a big difference when you take it, you feel the difference but you get more tired when it wears off. .25 you can barely feel it but know it is working. really depends on your level of anxiety. unless you body is really sensitive taking the updose will not do anything major to you. if you feel it is too much then go back down to .25. you may find that the .5 is very comforting to your needs.


----------

